# Bible Software for Pocket PC



## Arch2k (Jun 12, 2005)

I have been using Laridian for years now, but have noticed that pocket e-sword has alot more to offer for commentaries and greek/hebrew studies. I hate to run two bible programs because I like to make notes in my bible (these are VERY helpful). It would be alot of work to change programs, so I thought I would get some input before making any leaps.

What is the best program in your opinion? What do you use?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 12, 2005)

I use Bible reader; www.OliveTree.com. It is not free. If I was to do it over, I would go with E-Sword as it has the same programs essentially.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jun 12, 2005)

I use pocket e-Sword and absolutely love it. Its free and works great, and has NUMEROUS resources to go with it.


----------



## Brian (Jun 13, 2005)

*E-Sword*

I think e-sword is the way to go. I am running the pocket pc 2003, and use most of the greek and hebrew programs, as well as Spurgeon's "Morning and Evening Devotions." The Strong's concordance app, though useful, isn't always right on track, and is often guilty of some etymological fallacies and some inconsistencies with Koine greek. However, the complete package is priceless. Just carrying around the LXX is unbelievable in itself!

With e-sword, if you get a reader, you can get just about anything else you need for pocket pc, including most of the creeds, and a good deal of reformed literature. I rarely use my wife's laptop anymore when I need to do something, as my pocket pc will take care of most things.

[Edited on 6-13-2005 by Brian]


----------

